# New online Photo Mag - free too!



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 4, 2011)

Check this out: f11 Magazine

Lightroom is the subscriber prize this issue.
I know the editor from a few years back when he worked for Kodak and me the Nikon distributors. I was supplied with endless Kodachrome and he switched from Canon to Nikon and has never looked back!!:shock:


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Geoff.  I briefly browsed at the first issue, and its a pretty slick layout and design.  I wish them well.

--Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 4, 2011)

Replytoken said:


> Thanks for the link, Geoff.  I briefly browsed at the first issue, and its a pretty slick layout and design.  I wish them well.
> 
> --Ken


Hope you subscribed Ken, I'm on commission!!:surprised:

Not really but the editor used to supply me with plenty of Kodachrome years ago when he repped for Kodak.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Geoff,

Thanks. Looks good. You should definitely demand your 10% of the subscription price. 

Hal


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 5, 2011)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Thanks. Looks good. You should definitely demand your 10% of the subscription price.
> 
> Hal


I'll send my account in right away then Hal!! Thanks for the tip!!:hail:


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 5, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Hope you subscribed Ken, I'm on commission!!:surprised:



Years ago, my mother warned me that 10% of nothing was NOTHING!   I normally do not subscribe to many things, but I did pass the link on to a friend who is an art director of a magazine.  I thought he would appreciate the layout.  But, if i did subscribe, do I get a deal on Nikon gear from "down under"? :nod:

--Ken


----------



## keiooz (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing this link.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 13, 2012)

jmpopstar, welcome to the forums!


----------



## flashpixx (Jan 14, 2012)

subscribed thanks Geoff


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 14, 2012)

Great, I'll expect my commission payments to start rolling in!!:bluegrin:


----------

